# 6 weeks and basically house trained!



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, I hope my little Ivy will be that smart.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Smart pup....Now..how do you have a 6 week old puppy? He needs to be with his momma and litter mates at this age! :/


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

In state of Georgia they recommend 6 weeks or older.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

From experience, I know that is a little too young, but not impossible. Just keep an eye on him.... Make sure he does not have hypoglycemia issues.


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

We have a checkup today at the vet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow. If that is true that is very disappointing as far as the law goes but even more disappointing that a breeder would sell a puppy at 6 weeks of age. In most states that is _illegal_ and the responsible breeders that I know would not let a puppy go home until *at least* 8 weeks of age regardless of the law. Many breeders hold puppies longer than 8 weeks because they are still so, so vulnerable even at 8 weeks. I would be very concerned about vulnerability to disease as vaccinations prior to 8-9 weeks likely will be blocked by maternal antibodies. Behavioral issues from being removed fr dam and litter mates this early would be a concern as well. :/. I am very saddened to hear that this has happened to you and your puppy.


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

.:adore:


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

18 states require a puppy to be 8 weeks. The rest do not . http://www.animallaw.info/articles/State Tables/tbuspuppyagelaws.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am in no way judging you, I want to make sure you realize that. . But selling a puppy at 6 weeks is flat out wrong, not just different, at least that is the belief held by many states and *all* responsible breeders that I know and respect. I know breeders in Georgia and it is not true that 6 weeks is the age that responsible breeders in Georgia sell puppies. I am telling the bluntly honest truth. At 6 weeks, I would do more than avoid germ places like dog parks. I would consider the puppy unprotected against disease and would be bleaching the soles of my shoes and removing them before coming into the house from anywhere.


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm sure she will Grandma's Boys!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I got my Annabelle at 5 1/2 weeks. We just lost her at 15 1/2 years. So, it is possible that he will have a great life. They do require some extra attention so young, but, the fact remains that the breeder was wanting the puppy to go to its home. Do not be surprised if the vet comments on the young age, but, then, they will also tell you what you need to do. Good luck, he sounds like he is catching on!


----------



## lperez625 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks!! He's like our third child!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It used to be that 7 weeks was considered the minimum age that a puppy should go to a new home, but over the last several years most states that have laws over this matter require puppies be 8 weeks of age. I do not know of any reputable breeders who will let a puppy go home before 8 weeks like I mentioned before. Here is an article that spells out why it is so important for a puppy to be with their dam and littermates longer than 6 weeks. 

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...soon-develop-behavior-problems-as-adults.aspx

When Is the Earliest a Puppy Can Be Brought Home? | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy

Of course you will love your puppy and he will have a wonderful life. But be aware that you may encounter some challenges that are avoided when a breeder keeps puppies through these crucial weeks. 

You are not in the wrong. I just am _frustrated_, though, to hear of irresponsible actions like these from breeders that can have huge repercussions in the behavioral development in a puppy. If someone is going to choose to breed and raise a litter of puppies, it is my opinion that it is their obligation to do so ethically which means taking into account the best interest of the puppies.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

given the apparent carelessness of this particular breeder, this little guy is lucky he ended up with a family that cares enough to want to do the right thing by him and has joined pf.


----------

